# Clay pots ????



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

How do you make the holes??? What kind of tools do you need?


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

A bucket of water, a screwdriver or chisel, a pencil, and a hammer.

Soften up the pots by placing it in the water, then after 6-8 hours take it out, take a pencil and mark where you want to cut. Take your chisel and place on the pencil line and tap until you go throughand you keep going until you crack the pot.

Hope this helps,
Dan

P.S. Make sure you can't see any pencil lines before placing in your aquarium.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to go with an angle grinder and a diamond blade, the kind you cut tile with.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

just use a drill with lots of wather. i acutally used an air tool cut off wheel to split my clay pots.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think anyone's beating my results with the angle grinder:


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

i think that yours is very nice. i had crude tools. mine is not as nice but it serves it's purpose.


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Can we have a pic of it? Please?


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

no camera


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

:BIGweepy:
At least it worked out for you!


----------

